#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Intimuntersuchung bei Hausarzt üblich? >

## Anna19

Hi,  
Hoffe ich bin hier richtig, mich beschäftigt gerate etwas die frage ob eine Untersuchung im Intimbereich von einem Hausarzt üblich sein kann oder ob das nicht der fall ist? Ich war wegen Unterleibschmerzen dort.

----------


## Falke

Hallo Anna, 
grundsätzlich wäre der 1. Gang bei Unterleibsschmerzen für mich auch der Hausarzt. Je nach dem von wo die Schmerzen ausstrahlen, wird er dann festlegen, ob du zu einem Frauenarzt gehen musst oder ob er mittels Ultraschall etc. selbst schauen kann. Sofern es in den Intimbereich fällt, ist der Frauenarzt zuständig. 
Ich hoffe, das half Dir zu Klärung Deiner Frage. 
Alles Gute. 
Falke

----------


## kruemelchen88

Intimuntersuchung, beim Hausarzt? Was hat er denn gemacht bei Dir?

----------


## Anna19

Ich bin bei meinem Hausarzt ca seit 5 Jahre. Er hat erst meinen Bauch und Beckenbereich abgetastet und dann mich noch innerlich ertastet, und Blut wurde mir abgenommen.

----------


## coffeequeen

hallo Anna,
abtasten und blut abnehmen ist ok aber der rest ist nicht ok

----------


## Anna19

was bedeutet das genau das es nicht ok war?

----------


## Shamana

Hallo, ich finde es kommt darauf an was ihn dazu veranlasst hat, eine gynäkologische Untersuchung durchzuführen, denn früher haben Allgemeinmediziner auch Krebsabstriche gemacht, heute ist das zwar nicht mehr üblich, aber ich denke dass es noch Ärzte gibt die gynäkologische Unersuchungen selber druchführen, wenn sie sich das zutrauen und der Meinung sind, dass sie die Lösung des Problems finden. Üblich ist es deshalb aber nicht mehr. Was mich verwundert, ist, dass keine Urinuntersuchung gemacht wurde um in erste Linie die Blase abzuklären oder die Nieren.
Einen Portiohebeschmerz zu untersuchen um eine Gebärmutterentzündung oder ähnliches auszuschließen ist ja ok, aber wenn er nix diagnostiziert hat, hätte er wenigstens noch Blase und Nieren testen können... finde ich. Bzw auf jeden Fall eine Zuweisung zum gynäkologischen Kollegen. Als kompetenter Arzt zumidest..

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo shamana... 
er hat doch bauch und becken abgetastet, also blase und nieren auch, wie ich das sehe. und blut abgenommen. möglich, das er die werte abwarten will, vielleicht hat er ja schon einen verdacht? seine kompetenz in frage zu stellen wäre mir zu hart. 
und, wie selbstheilung schon schrieb. zuständig ist der patient, er kann auch das blutabnehmen ablehnen, warum also nicht eine intimuntersuchung? 
vielleicht ist das ja noch ein arzt mit breiter ausbildung, so wie es früher üblich war und heute nur selten noch vorkommt. die frage also, ob das "erlaubt" ist, würde ich mit ja beantworten. ob der patient damit einverstanden ist ist eine ander frage und sollte auch von diesem mit dem arzt geklärt werden. grundsätzlich würde ich ablehnen, wenn es mir moralisch unangenehm wäre oder ich auch nur andeutungsweise ein gefühl in der richtung hätte. 
@ anna19, ich kann dir nur raten, selbst zu entscheiden, was er darf und was nicht. ansonsten, das thema ansprechen zeugt von vertrauen und der hausarzt sollte ein arzt des vertrauens sein. viel glück... 
lg

----------


## coffeequeen

hallo anna,
warst du mit deinem hausarzt allein im behandlungszimmer oder war eine arzthelferin dabei? wurdeset du über die "Untersuchung" informiert und hast dem zugestimmt ?

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Anna,
bevor  hier die Gäule scheu werden, die Frage: Wenn Du den Arzt schon fünf Jahre kennst, dann mußt Du doch schon eine gewisse Kenntnis seiner Persönlichkeit haben. Z.B. War er schon mal in irgendeiner Weise unseriös, oder nicht so recht durchschaubar? 
Ich würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn mich der Hausarzt vaginal etc. untersuchen wollte. Vielleicht arbeitet er aber auch als Geburtshelfer und findet deshalb solche Untersuchungen nicht daneben? Kurzum, es kann sein, daß er einfach nicht an die mögliche Deutung dieser Untersuchung gedacht hat? 
Und noch eine Frage: War bei der Untersuchung eine Arzthelferin im Raum?
Du hättest ihn einfach fragen sollen, warum er das selbst macht. Man muß da nicht so schüchtern sein.
Herzlilchst Myriam

----------


## Falke

Hallo Anna, 
es liegt nicht in seinem Aufgabenbereich, zum Beispiel im Intimbereich innere Untersuchungen zu machen. Alles was mit den weiblichen Geschlechtsorganen zu tun hat, fällt in den Bereich des Frauenarztes, der anale Bereich kann zwar äußerlich berachtet werden, geht es aber in den "tieferen Bereich" macht das der Gastroenterologe (Magen/Darm). Der Frauenarzt ist auch für Unterleibsschmerzen zuständig sofern es in seinen Bereich reinfällt oder zumindest eine Vermutung da ist. 
Wie hat er dich denn "innerlich" untersucht? Wenn er dir Gel auf den Bauch geschmiert hat und dann Ultraschall (äußerlich) gemacht hat, ist das völlig in Ordnung. 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo zusammen, 
ich finde es Persönlich sehr fraglich, wenn ein Hausarzt eine Intim Untersuchung durchführt.
Wo hat er diese Untersuchung durchgeführt, ich meine auf einer Liege oder hat er auch einen Stuhl wie bei einem Gyn?
Was sagte und Verhielt er sich nach diesem Vorgehen?
Das wichtigste, wie ging es Dir dabei und vorallem hinterher?
Warum verunsichert dich das jetzt so sehr?
Wie die meisten hier schon schrieben, alle Untersuchungen außerhalb des Körpers sind okay und zum größten teil sein Aufgabenbereich, aber ich Persönlich finde es wie gesagt sehr fragwürdig, wenn mein HA. intimuntersuchungen machen möchte, ich wäre sehr Misstrauisch. 
Lg Zaubersonne

----------

